# Swapped the TTRS for an RS3



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Collected the RS3 on Saturday, so decided to give it a bath today 





































Originally had a racing mica rs3 on order, which still hasn't arrived. So sold my order slot an collected this on Saturday 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Soooooo

Whats it like to drive?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

You need a new Sig. :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

sorry but not too excited about it, doesnt look 1/2 as good as a TT , yes maybe a little more practical but more weight, more body roll when cornering and £40k PLUS FOR A HOT HATCH? No thanks


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Would not done it with the new A3 around the corner.
The old A3 (inclusive RS3) will take a dive price wise.
And new S3 will have ± 300 hp 2.0TFSI bi-charged engine according to rumours and will be much better then old RS3.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got to agree with above really.

Kind of a strange move from a TTRS to an RS3 as where's the advantage, unless of course it's purely space. Not a fan of the Sportback in either A3 or A5, but the colour does hide the shape a little.

Enjoy as like the TTRS i bet it's a bit of a Q car 8)


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Got to agree with above really.
> 
> Kind of a strange move from a TTRS to an RS3 as where's the advantage, unless of course it's purely space. Not a fan of the Sportback in either A3 or A5, but the colour does hide the shape a little.
> 
> Enjoy as like the TTRS i bet it's a bit of a Q car 8)


If we were to continue to squeeze the 2 kids in the back of the TTRS we old be reported to childline, so with tht in mind and managing to get a decent rice for the TTRS it was a no brainer.

New A3 or not, there is a strong demand or the rs3 in the rel word away from forums, and I got a creaking deal on the car so I'm happy. If the rumoured rs3 plus lands in the uk, that I'll be next on my list or the new rs4 8)


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the RS3 is a natural progression from a TTRS if you factor in kids. Not sure how much you got it for but if its a nice bargain then why not  Saw a black one looks pretty mean!

However looking around at an average price for RS3 (40k) I would rather go for other cars


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R5T said:


> Would not done it with the new A3 around the corner.
> The old A3 (inclusive RS3) will take a dive price wise.
> And new S3 will have ± 300 hp 2.0TFSI bi-charged engine according to rumours and will be much better then old RS3.


Agree,
But it wont be a bi turbo. Its just the uprated 888 with the K04 and 400nm. Rather than the existing TTS/S3 engine.
Not a launch model though.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

hope88 said:


> I think the RS3 is a natural progression from a TTRS if you factor in kids. Not sure how much you got it for but if its a nice bargain then why not  Saw a black one looks pretty mean!
> 
> However looking around at an average price for RS3 (40k) I would rather go for other cars


How can it be a progression hope? the next car I'm looking at if and when i change my RS is a 911 GT3 or Turbo gen 2 or even an R8 V10, yes driven them all! I own a '59 Q7 Sline and was thinking of swapping that to a RS6, the Q7 has done 15k miles and needs its 3rd set of rubber! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the RS3 is a natural progression from a TTRS if *you factor in kids*. Not sure how much you got it for but if its a nice bargain then why not  Saw a black one looks pretty mean!
> ...


I don't think you can fit kids in the GT3 or R8 can you?  I have a 2010 Q7 SE on 19" wheels and its pretty good! Economy is better than I would have expected


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

hope88 said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > hope88 said:
> ...


no you cant fit kids in those two motors thats why i have the Q7 ! Also mine runs on the 21" not the tiny 19" yes ride is harder but car looks so much nicer with the bigger rims, but the rubber just doesnt last !


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

vwcheung said:


> no you cant fit kids in those two motors thats why i have the Q7 ! Also mine runs on the 21" not the tiny 19" yes ride is harder but car looks so much nicer with the bigger rims, but the rubber just doesnt last !


21" does look nice but lets be honest it doesn't improve the ride does it? I am happy with my 19" as it does the job and cost a lot less to replace  I've bought the Q7 as a family bus and that's why I specced it that way but I guess some people prefer looks more than anything 

I guess the OP doesn't want 2 cars hence why he upgraded to the RS3. Not really a looker I have to say though but at least it still have the running gear and engine of the TTRS


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got a navara for the winter, and a brand new merc cls 350cdi to run about in for 12 months too, but it's nice to have the fun of the TTRS with the added bonus of chucking the kids inthe back too 8)


----------

